# Custom Online T Shirt Shop Software?



## platinumgee

Hi guys, im new to this forum, Im in South Africa. I need help in setting up my own online store where customers can design their shirts online and i take the orders and do the printing...something like spreadshirt.com or customink.com but i want to have my own shop..handle everything for myself. Can you help in setting up such a shop...what do i need to do? any reference sites...or people to outsource the web design task?


----------



## printchic

*Re: Custmom Online T Shirt Shop*

Good luck finding someone to design you a site similar to "spreadshirt" or "customink".

I've searched high and low and when I did get quotes I was given quotes like "$10,000" USD. I've looked on various "freelance sites" such as "getafreelancer.com" and see where people keep asking for this type of store but I've yet to see anyone "get it done". I don't know if the persons being hired were not skilled enough or realized as they attempted the job it was more "complex" than they realize.

I've been told by several designers that the steps are 'very complex' and therefore would be expensive.

However, maybe you may be able to get a good match with a designer on http://www.getafreelancer.com

You may have to settle for a less feature rich version like I did. I plan to learn flash so I can "create my own store" (so far time doesn't allow) but a person can dream


----------



## platinumgee

*Re: Custmom Online T Shirt Shop*

Angela, who designed your website? I have found this website, infogatesoftware They got a similar software, plis check it out and tell me if it is worth an investment. I was thought it was costly....


----------



## printchic

*Re: Custmom Online T Shirt Shop*

Hi,

My site was a calabative effort between myself and another person. Once i learn Flash I will re-design the "front end" (what the customer sees).

Anyway, I went to the link you gave me to the infogate site and I didn't see a store. Can you tell me where I should be looking?


----------



## printchic

*Re: Custmom Online T Shirt Shop*

Hi Platinumgee,

I found the "t-shirt" store. On their site you can't find it anywhere by clicking the links so i had to do some research and found reference to the store on some sites that people sell their scripts on. I found 2 of such sites and both had periods where the link didn't work to the store. Although I was able to get to the store today after click the link again from a page that said if you have problems with bad links to notify the script site.

Anyway...

First, when you gave me the link and i visited the site I thought i remember them. As i said I've searched high and low for 2 years trying to find similar scripts to "spreadshirt" and "customink". Designers I showed those site told me it would be "major money so when i saw "Infogate's site" a few months ago it looked "exactly like" customink.com's script (they've since changed it up a bit) and for only "$900" what a steal... 

I got quote of several "thousand" and for the spreadshirt one $10,000 from a US design firm.

Rather than give you opinions about the company here's reviews of others that have used them;

http://www.getafreelancer.com/users/feedback_49082.html

I want to make it clear when i mentioned the "getafreelancer" site in a previous post I was not "recommending or endorsing them..."

Please read my disclaimer below about use of any info about getafreelancer.com

*
DISCLAIMER: I am not "recommending" the "getafreelancer" site. I have never purchased any work or used their service. I have been a bit leary because it's not enough infomation about features of their site. For example "what does it mean when a job is "Frozen". There's no documentation that I could find telling me how to handle things, etc. so use any info i put about them at your own risk if you decide to deal with someone on that site.*


----------



## infogatesoftware

*Re: Custmom Online T Shirt Shop*

My feedback is listed at

http://www.getafreelancer.com/users/feedback_63952.html

In this open world of internet, anyone may write anything about YOU or ME. Just see a demo to believe.

Kumar


----------



## hostingdiva

*Re: Custmom Online T Shirt Shop*

Be careful hiring freelancers to do that type of work. If you do hire someone, expect to pay a good deal because that software is fully custom - so it has to be build specifically for you.

If you are looking for someone to do the work though - soliciting bids would be the way to go. printchic you mentioned getafreelancer.com - you may also want to check out http://scriptlance.com

In hiring a freelancer, DO NOT pay until you see the work. If the person wants a partial payment up front, then put the money in escrow. The funds will not be released until you give the okay.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Custmom Online T Shirt Shop*

Cyberworx also sells this type software: http://www.cyberworxweb.com/new/tshirt.php


----------

